# Old fart



## Brian P

Esiste in italiano un epiteto per una vecchia personna ugaule all’inglese “old fart”?.  Si può dire forse “vecchio peto”?


----------



## TimLA

Brian P said:
			
		

> Esiste in italiano un epiteto per una vecchia personna ugaule all’inglese “old fart”?. Si può dire forse “vecchio peto”?


 
Io l'uso quando riferisco a me stesso!

Vecchio scorregione!!!


----------



## *Giulia*

Brian P said:
			
		

> Esiste in italiano un epiteto per una vecchia personna ugaule all’inglese “old fart”?.  Si può dire forse “vecchio peto”?



Non l'ho mai sentito dire in italiano, però è molto divertente! 

Ad ogni modo, "peto" è formale, nei discorsi informali (come questo) è meglio usare "scoreggia".

(Se domani dico a mio nonno "Ehi, vecchia scoreggia!" mi uccide! )


----------



## Brian P

Giulia, sei un vero gioiello!  Sono caduto al pavimento con riso!

Ma come mai può una parola come "peto" essere "formale"?  Posso veramente dire, "Onoratissimo Signore, la prego di non passare peti nella chiesa"?


----------



## combustion

Diciamo che "peto" e' il nome... scientifico ?!?

eheh
cecilia


----------



## *Giulia*

Brian P said:
			
		

> Giulia, sei un vero gioiello!  Sono caduto al pavimento con riso!
> 
> Ma come mai può una parola come "peto" essere "formale"?  Posso veramente dire, "Onoratissimo Signore, la prego di non fare (or tirare) peti (better: scoreggiare) nella in chiesa"?



Si, effettivamente "peto" non è una parola che si usa in discorsi formali! 
Però se uno va dal medico come può dire in modo formale "Dottore, scoreggio tutto il giorno, che malattia ho?" oppure "Dottore, tiro peti tutto il giorno, che malattia ho?"
Non lo so, non mi è mai successo


----------



## combustion

*Giulia* said:
			
		

> Si, effettivamente "peto" non è una parola che si usa in discorsi formali!
> Però se uno va dal medico come può dire in modo formale "Dottore, scoreggio tutto il giorno, che malattia ho?" oppure "Dottore, tiro peti tutto il giorno, che malattia ho?"
> Non lo so, non mi è mai successo


 
Giulia, ma perche' due fanciulle come noi si sono "impelagate" in sto discorso? ...poi ci credo che parlano male delle donne ingegnere...
A parte gli scherzi, credo che "peto" sia solamente la parola italiana, mentre "scoreggia" (con una o due r... non so da che dipende, ma non mi addentro), e' una versione di carattere "dialettale" o quanto meno meno fine...


----------



## fox71

Il termine formale è "flatulenza"


----------



## *Giulia*

fox71 said:
			
		

> Il termine formale è "flatulenza"



Grazie fox! Vecchia flatulenza!


----------



## fox71

Di niente, scureggina mia...


----------



## Necsus

combustion said:
			
		

> A parte gli scherzi, credo che "peto" sia solamente la parola italiana, mentre "scoreggia" (con una o due r... non so da che dipende, ma non mi addentro), e' una versione di carattere "dialettale" o quanto meno meno fine...


Tutti i dizionari che ho visto indicano come prima grafia 'scoreggia', p.e. il DeMauro:
sco|rég|gia
s.f.
CO volg., emissione rumorosa di gas intestinali
*Varianti*: scorreggia, scureggia

nonostante l'etimologia (dal Dizionario Etimologico):
Scorréggia - v. Scoreggia
Scoréggia - lo stesso che Corréggia [=lat. corrigia] striscia di cuoio, staffile (v. Coreggia), aggiunta _s_ intensiva.
Coréggia - v. Correggia
Corréggia - link

Dal Garzanti i sinonimi di 'peto':
_Sin._ vento (eufem.), scoreggia (pop.), loffa (region.) Anlg. flatulenza.


----------



## combustion

Necsus said:
			
		

> Tutti i dizionari che ho visto indicano come prima grafia 'scoreggia', p.e. il DeMauro:
> sco|rég|gia
> s.f.
> CO volg., emissione rumorosa di gas intestinali
> *Varianti*: scorreggia, scureggia
> 
> nonostante l'etimologia, dal Dizionario Etimologico:
> Scorréggia - v. Scoreggia
> Scoréggia - lo stesso che Corréggia [=lat. corrigia] striscia di cuoio, staffile (v. Coreggia), aggiunta _s_ intensiva.
> Coréggia - v. Correggia
> Corréggia - link
> 
> Dal Garzanti i sinonimi di 'peto':
> _Sin._ vento (eufem.), scoreggia (pop.), loffa (region.) Anlg. flatulenza.


 
Grazie Necsus per le precisazioni! Quindi si conferma che "scoreggia" e' popolare?
A questo punto mi sorge un dubbio... in che senso Eolo era il dio del "vento"? Spero non in quello eufemistico!


----------



## Necsus

combustion said:
			
		

> Grazie Necsus per le precisazioni! Quindi si conferma che "scoreggia" e' popolare?


Mah, direi proprio di sì...


			
				combustion said:
			
		

> A questo punto mi sorge un dubbio... in che senso Eolo era il dio del "vento"? Spero non in quello eufemistico!


Probabilmente stiamo parlando del primo 'vecchio scoreggione' (o 'old fart') della storia (anzi della mitologia)!


----------



## Brian P

Grazie al mio messaggio, tutta l'Italia discute la flatulenza.  Sono tanto felice di sapere que stamane non mi sono alzato in vano!


----------



## combustion

Brian P said:
			
		

> Grazie al mio messaggio, tutta l'Italia discute la flatulenza. Sono tanto felice di sapere que stamane non mi sono alzato in vano!


 
Eheh... non aspettavamo altro! Finalmente!


----------



## Necsus

Brian P said:
			
		

> Grazie al mio messaggio, tutta l'Italia discute della flatulenza. Sono (tanto) davvero felice di sapere che (stamane) stamattina non mi sono alzato invano!


Piccole correzioni...


----------



## combustion

Necsus said:
			
		

> Piccole correzioni...


 
Pero' "stamane" va benissimo per me!


----------



## Necsus

combustion said:
			
		

> Pero' "stamane" va benissimo per me!


Se lo scrivi, posso essere d'accordo, ma se lo dici, un po' meno:
Stamani - lett. *stamane* , _avv_. questa mattina, nella mattina di oggi; stamattina.
A parte il fatto che nella lingua quotidiana 'stamane' è ancora meno usato di 'stamani', io in questo caso non lo userei perché mi dà più l'idea dell'arco della mattinata, non del momento del risveglio, che era quello a cui si riferiva Brian.


----------



## combustion

Anche significasse "oggi", pero' non mi sembra da correggere. Saro' io "romantica" ma stamane/i non mi dispiace affatto! Questione di punti di vista immagino...


----------



## Necsus

combustion said:
			
		

> Anche significasse "oggi", pero' non mi sembra da correggere. Saro' io "romantica" ma stamane/i non mi dispiace affatto! Questione di punti di vista immagino...


Be', io infatti non l'ho corretto, l'ho messo fra parentesi: questione di gusti, non di sintassi!


----------



## Victoria32

Necsus said:
			
		

> Tutti i dizionari che ho visto indicano come prima grafia 'scoreggia', p.e. il DeMauro:
> sco|rég|gia
> s.f.
> CO volg., emissione rumorosa di gas intestinali
> *Varianti*: scorreggia, scureggia
> 
> nonostante l'etimologia (dal Dizionario Etimologico):
> Scorréggia - v. Scoreggia
> Scoréggia - lo stesso che Corréggia [=lat. corrigia] striscia di cuoio, staffile (v. Coreggia), aggiunta _s_ intensiva.
> Coréggia - v. Correggia
> Corréggia - link
> 
> Dal Garzanti i sinonimi di 'peto':
> _Sin._ vento (eufem.), scoreggia (pop.), loffa (region.) Anlg. flatulenza.



Ciò è molto divertente!     Ma “an old fart„ è un idioma, significante “old, no fun and getting in peoples' way„ è come il mio figlio lo ha definito appena. 
'An old boring conservative' è che cosa direi… 

This is very funny!     But "old fart" is an idiom, meaning "old, no fun and getting in peoples' way" is how my son just defined it.Boring old conservative is what I would say...


----------



## Necsus

Victoria32 said:
			
		

> (Tutto) ciò è molto divertente! Ma “an old fart„ è un'espressione idiomatica, che significa “old, no fun and getting in peoples' way„ è come il lo ha appena definito mio figlio.
> Io direi 'An old boring conservative'…
> 
> This is very funny! But "old fart" is an idiom, meaning "old, no fun and getting in peoples' way" is how my son just defined it.Boring old conservative is what I would say...


I hope you don't mind.  
So you say it means "vecchio conservatore/tradizionalista noioso"?


----------



## Victoria32

Necsus said:
			
		

> I hope you don't mind.
> So you say it means "vecchio conservatore/tradizionalista noioso"?



Grazie, Necsus! I have only just started learning Italian and so I am grateful for any corrections that anyone can give me... 
Sto imparanda il di lingua italiano... 

Your interpretation is exactly correct! Giusta!


----------



## Necsus

Victoria32 said:
			
		

> Grazie, Necsus! I have only just started learning Italian and so I am grateful for any corrections that anyone can give me...
> Sto imparando la lingua italiana...
> 
> Your interpretation is exactly correct! Giusta!


Thank you.


----------



## CristinaBurke

You're a mean old fart, aren't you?

Questa frase la dice un bambino ad un uomo, di cui ha paura.

Come si traduce? Cosa intende dire?


----------



## TimLA

Il mio tentativo con una frase interessante!

Sei un misero stronzo, vero?
Sei un misero vecchio scorreggione, vero?
...non è vero?


----------



## raffavita

Couldn' it be:

"Vecchio  coglione?"

Raffa


----------



## Grtngs

Hi all,

is old fart offensive?

If so, Vecchio rincoglionito might work

Ciao

G


----------



## Tellure

fart

2 slang, volg coglione, loffione, stronzo
 ◊ *an old fart* un vecchio coglione
http://dizionari.repubblica.it/Inglese-Italiano/F/fart.php?lingua=en


----------



## Teerex51

Tellure said:


> 2 slang, volg coglione, loffione, stronzo
> ◊ *an old fart* un vecchio coglione


I find Hoepli's suggested translation a tad too harsh—and basically wrong. Likewise the one offered by Grtngs above _(vecchio  rincoglionito). Old fart _is derisive in an affectionate sort of way._
Old farts _are _fussy, annoying, set in their ways_—but not necessarily stupid (which  _coglione_ and  _rincoglionito_ instead graphically underscore). To the point that you need to say _stupid old fart_ to add that dubious quality to the mix.

Although it dates me a bit, the old slang word _matusa_ comes pretty close to translating _old fart. _But the moment you use it, you automatically self-characterize as an _old fart_.  It's a lose/lose situation.


----------



## Odysseus54

Io direi anche 'vecchione', o 'vecchiaccio', a seconda del contesto.  

Cfr. la storia di 'Susanna e i vecchioni'.


----------



## london calling

La traduzione dipende sempre dal contesto, come sempre. Può essere un  insulto, per cui andrebbero bene le traduzioni dell'Hoepli, oppure 'affettuoso', come ha detto Teerex. Stessa cosa dicasi per 'old git', molto simile a 'old fart', tant'è vero  che ho trovato una cartolina simpaticissima che aveva come soggetto un 'old git': l'ho data a mio padre per il compleanno (ha 84 anni), non se l'è presa mica.


----------

